# Revolt 1



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have just purchased a Revolt 1 to use through the winter here in the wet and cold hills of Mid-Wales.
It is a very solid bit of kit. Comfortable and smooth rolling on all surfaces. Not particularly light at over 10 kilos with nothing onboard. it is no stallion.
Although it won't be winning any races, as an all round hybrid sitting somewhere between an old school MTB and a modern road bike/light tourer, it hits the sweet spot for me as a companion for these coming winter months.

My TCR and Charge will stay home in the dry until Spring washes away the road salt. Then the Revolt can rest. Here's to 5/6 months of dirty fun.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I bought a revolt 2 today. 

Test rode both the 1 and 2 in medium size. The 1 certainly rides lighter. On the scale the 2 was 25 lb 5 oz with platform pedals. The 1 was 24 lb 3 oz with the same pedals. 

Bought the 2 because I'll find a better use for the $380 I saved. If I bought the 1 I would still want to upgrade the wheels.

I'll update when I get weight weenie feelings and strip it down.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

lewdvig said:


> I bought a revolt 2 today.
> 
> Test rode both the 1 and 2 in medium size. The 1 certainly rides lighter. On the scale the 2 was 25 lb 5 oz with platform pedals. The 1 was 24 lb 3 oz with the same pedals.
> 
> ...


I've done a few full day rides on the Revolt I bought, it is surprisingly comfy. But you do feel the weight. On a hilly route I have a hard time cracking an avg of 25 kph where I am usually 28-9 kph.

It may not be up to fast group rides unless you are normally much faster than your pals, it is a handicap have a 26-7 lb road bike. 

But for long solo epic rides it is quite good.

I'll be selling mine and getting a Foundry Auger.


----------

